# Need some mouse hunting advice



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello fellow slingshotists, I currently have a mice problem in my shed and i was wondering if anyone has expience with fragmenting ammo that could be shot in a confined area with out worrying about a richochet? (Yet still kill a mouse) Also I have heard that rodents can't see red light does any one know if this is true? Thanks!


----------



## Malleus (Jul 25, 2013)

To kill mice you should use a Cat-apult, get it , Cat apult ?

Sorry couldn't resist. :naughty:

I have read that mice have poor vision, so if you're planning of using a red light to observe them then that's probably a good idea.

Can't really help with ammo that will fragment. I would set up a kill zone with a blanket or something behind to stop ricochets.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The old fashion mouse trap can't be beat. If your bent on using a slingshot try clay balls.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Yep! Clay balls would be best. Or if you can maybe some small Lead shot. I never get much ricochet with lead.

Also, May i recommend a PFS for the Job?  But the slingshot part is up to you, But personally, a PFS is great for small targets like a mouse.

Oh, and keep your band-set pretty light as well.

SMS


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

hmm. . . obvious would say get a cat. experimenter would say make a cup/funnel shaped pouch out of leather and shoot .177 b.b.s or .22 round lead ball air gun ammo out of it. traditionalist would say set up mouse traps. good luck to you.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Mouse traps all the way. That's actually how I came back to slingshots. Youtube is full of wonders.

After a few months of trying all the DIY trap designs, a $2 pack of mouse traps modified to make them more effective caught all six mice. The cat only caught one, then let it go inside, then caught it again and let it go inside, then caught it again and let it go outside.

My best results were with a traditional mouse trap modified thusly:


Attach a thin piece of wood, card or plastic to the trigger so that it forms a pedal, as big as you can get within the space of the killer arm.
Put the bait at the back of the pedal, so the mouse has to crawl onto the pedal to get the bait.
Make an "arch" or ""hood" or bonnet" over the back and sides of the bait, so the only way to get it is over the pedal.
Leave it baited, but no set until the bait disappears a few times so that the mice know where the goodness is.


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

thanks for the input, I will probably go with the kill zone idea, although I have done a lot with the shotgun slingshot idea but that is still a work in progress so some day that could potentially be an option.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I use marbles body shot headshots wherever it hits them it stops them


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

If the goal is to make an adventure out of it, go at it with with slingshots. If the goal is to remove the mice then (as treefork and ash said) use mouse traps. Nothing works as well as well-baited and well-set mouse traps.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if the object is to eradicate a rodent and your only going to kill and not eat it, then it dont matter how you kill it, slinghshot, shotgun, dynamite, wmd, swift kicks with steel toe shoes, shovel- just git'r done.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Although I love slingshots, and could fairly easily hit a mouse. Why all the trouble, when my air pistol is so much easier, and much quicker to auto reload; along with several mouse traps.

So as they scurry away from the noise of the air pistol, they run into the traps.

Do that few nights in a row, 3 times a night an hour to and hour and a half in between, and likely problem gone.

Although leaving out 15 or so well baited traps for 2 weeks, seems to be a good idea as well.

Cheers Allan


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

lol, i read: "*Need some moose hunting advice*" ... and was like: Wow, either someone has really big ballz, or just wants himself to die asap!


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> lol, i read: "*Need some moose hunting advice*" ... and was like: Wow, either someone has really big ballz, or just wants himself to die asap!


That is my next project!

But for now I think I took care of the mice, I shot at one of them and I am pretty sure I got it, (I found a bloody ball bearing that richocehted off the wall) it was right in and opening in one of the walls and fell out side into a brier patch I cant get to (so not a totaly confirmed kill) but since then I haven't seen any, they learned real quick last winter when I used a pellet gun (which needs to be repaired, that is why I was using my slingshot) that my shed was a bad place for small rodents.


----------



## ikevin007 (Aug 18, 2013)

You could make balls of wax. Blunt force trauma, no ricochet.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah, depending upon other pets; have you tried poison ?....

Only problem then is finding the dead bodies, before they stink the place up decomposing.

Cheers Allan


----------



## bushcraftkid (Jan 27, 2013)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Ah, depending upon other pets; have you tried poison ?....
> 
> Only problem then is finding the dead bodies, before they stink the place up decomposing.
> 
> Cheers Allan


Problem is I have a dog who loves to chase the mice, and I don't want her to get any of the poison, or a dead mouse that had consumed the poison.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Use chocolate to bait the mice, they love it!


----------



## pinecone (Sep 5, 2013)

Chocolate will only catch female mice :naughty: I have had good luck with peanut butter :banana:


----------



## Thewolf2000 (Apr 27, 2013)

Dry peas dipped in thin varnish


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2013)

bushcraftkid said:


> Hello fellow slingshotists, I currently have a mice problem in my shed and i was wondering if anyone has expience with fragmenting ammo that could be shot in a confined area with out worrying about a richochet? (Yet still kill a mouse) Also I have heard that rodents can't see red light does any one know if this is true? Thanks!


I would think that if you hit a mouse with a paint ball at a couple hundred feet/sec it would knock him stone dead. If I recall correctly paintballs weigh about the same as a #00 buckshot.


----------

